# Hope's Twins



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope had twin baby girls! Both blue eyed. One is completely normal, up and nursing. The other is..strange. Up, walking around, even running. But running..away from her dam! I literally let her run quite a ways away before I picked her up in confusion. She doesn't quite seem to understand where the milk comes from either. (Yes I have showed them both. The lighter girl caught right on. The NQR doeling will suck for a bit, so that's something)

I brought her inside, got her nice and toasty and syringed some colostrum into her. VERY alert and active, just..not quite right. I locked the three of them in the big dog kennel, maybe she will get the idea..?

In labor.









Laying down to push.









Bubble.









Bubble burst.









Hooves!









Helped out a little.









There's the other bubble.









Backwards baby.









There you are.


















Getting cleaned off.









Standing up.


















The second born, lighter doeling.


















The 'not quite right' doeling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness gracious SHE DID GIVE YOU 2 GIRLS :leap: CONGRATULATIONS on such a fast and easy delivery!! I'm ready to leap out of my chair with joy!!! WOW..You so deserved this amazing day!

They are beauties!! Hope did very well :hug: 

As far as the "not right" kid, she'll get it, if you can keep them in the small space for awhile, she won't stray too far from mama and sissy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....wow.... they are cute....congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

NQR baby just took a bottle feeding with as much enthusiasm as Indy's boys take their daily bottle soo...dunno what's with her! Left her locked up with mama and a full tummy. Maybe by tomorrow she'll have caught on to how life works.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow she seems to have had them one after the other from your pictures, That must have been fun. She should get the hang of it soon, You almost always get one that doesn't quite get it.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: YAY!!! So glad everything went well for you!! You do deserve it! I had a buckling out of a set of quads that was NQR??? we called him Special Tony! He grew up and did well though!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes, Hope follows a pattern to the "T".

She always goes into labor in the afternoon. She labors standing up, and then when she lays down, you know it's time.

A few pushes and out they come, right on top of each other! Then she always passes her afterbirth within 10 minutes. She is a grand doe and I'm very happy she gave me a daughter to keep this year, finally.

I think if NQR is normal internally and makes it through the night, she'll be fine.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: Hooray! Good for Hope! I'm so glad you have two healthy little girls! :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are so cute I am ready for babies but I have 3-4 weeks still. Congrats.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've brought NQR back inside and set up a box with a heating pad for her. I just don't feel comfortable leaving her outside all night...even if it means she becomes a bottle baby.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats :leap: so happy for you and two girlies too WHOOHOO!!!!

the NQR will get it - and if you have to bottle feed hay at least she takes the bottle easily, that can always be a challenge if they wont eat off mom or bottle. Glad things are looking up 

just saw you post: I agree since she takes the bottle and you feel more comfortable that way then do it, your gut tells you more then whatever we can tell you :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!

Congrats!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so happy for you...twin girls~~!! :kidred: :kidred: I know you really needed a pick me up...fantastic~~ :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm fretting over Keeper...I keep thinking, maybe I should bring her in. But Hope is a good mom and Keeper seems to be just fine and is nursing on her own and all. Nerve wracking..


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you have a heat lamp set up? that worked for my nerves when we had ducklings born.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, took me some wrangling but I did get one set up when Pepper was ill, so I just moved it to the barn and put it over the kennel. (It's in a cage so nothing can get at it, and wired to the top)


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations and thanks for the great photos!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Took NQR and Keeper back out this morning for nursing. NQR is sucking good from Hope but still can't find it on her own. If I put her there, she goes to town. Then wanders away and ignores Hope's fretful bleats. But she seems to stick around the other babies now so I'm going to let her stay outside for a bit and see how she handles. It's nice and warm at least, and I can bring her back in tonight.

I keep hoping she'll get the idea "Oh snap..this is where milk comes from. I should stay close to it."

Otherwise she appears to be completely healthy and normal. Poops, pees, eats, cries, sleeps..lol.

A couple pics I forced my dying camera batteries to take

NQR










Keeper


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful  I know you must be bursting with Pride that Hope came through for you :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

NQR is doing well still. Was sleeping in the barn near mommy when I went out. Got Hope up and had her nurse again. Watched her for a bit...she seems to be responding better to Hope and trying to at least look for the teat on her own. I hope she continues to improve as she gets a bit older. I am tempted to leave her outside with mommy and sister, as it's not going to drop below mid-50's tonight.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They are beautiful! Hopefully NQR (lol) will figure this whole nursing thing out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love their color, they are soo cute! And I also hope NQR figures it out too!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful babies! I hope NQR gets the hang of things soon!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, they are both nice looking. I love the colors, I don't know which I adore more. Congrats!


----------

